# Experience from raising tegus



## Beastraiser626 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi I am new to tegu lizards and I wanna know about some of the things people have learned from raising a tegu that wasn't in a caresheet or book. Somethings learned only from experience because I already have looked up just about every thing on them but I know much to expect even when you have read up and I plan on receiving one from varnyard herps our the reptile expo in a few months and I must be as prepared as possible. Looking forward to the advice.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow were to start...1 thing learned is thetly have individual personalities and you have to learn what they like/dislike,2 the books never tell you thatbonce you have your tegu you are from that point foward its slave(just try skipping one meal and see wat happens);3 just how much they can eat, and 4 what a joy they are to have around


----------



## Beastraiser626 (Jun 10, 2012)

reptastic said:


> Wow were to start...1 thing learned is thetly have individual personalities and you have to learn what they like/dislike,2 the books never tell you thatbonce you have your tegu you are from that point foward its slave(just try skipping one meal and see wat happens);3 just how much they can eat, and 4 what a joy they are to have around



I know what you mean by slave all my other pets are just plain spoiled.love them all to to death though.they are so interesting to have around.


----------



## Dana C (Jun 10, 2012)

If you are getting a baby, you should play by the rule book for a few months. Understand that most tegus are most flighty, and feisty when they are very young and fear is the number one thing they will be feeling. Don't expect companionship, friendliness or any other imaginary closeness for a few months. Yes, you will be able to handle him or her and it may or may not struggle when you do so. Don't rush it, give it time and be prepared to give it months. Interact with your Tegu every day without fail even if it is just standing or sitting next to it's enclosure and talking softly to it it. 
You may love loud Metallica, your baby won't. 
What Reptastic said in a nutshell is true. They are all different. Don't measure your progress with your new baby against the experience of some one else's. I have two currently. I got Gordo as an adult and it took me a couple of months and a bite to earn his trust but he is really nice guy. Captain Jack is as feisty now months later as he was from day one. What yours will be like? Who knows. Look under the Taming the Beast heading for lots of experiences including a few of mine.

I also have a Black Throat Monitor, Kinabo. I got Kinabo at 9 moths of age or so and he is still not a year old yet but large, almost 50". I was told all about monitors, their temperament when they are very warm, aggressiveness etc. and was expecting something very different that what he is turning out to be. He is the calmest lizard I own even when hot. He comes to the door of his cage to be stroked and will crawl up on my chest for warmth and a nap. While he will hiss at me and give me a half assed tail whip when I do something he doesn't like, he is a great guy. He is a great example of the differences between individual animals.

When you get your Tegu, and you have a question, try to find the answer here by researching the forums and posts. If you don't find the answer, ask away. 
Welcome to the world of Tegus.


----------



## Beastraiser626 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you that it's good advice. I have studied much on tegu species over the last few months because I want the best for it when I get him. I also have a monitor not quite a large as a blackthroat. He is a sav. He likes to give a his now and then but he is so well behaved and has never once attacked me. I just want to be a fully prepared a possible. I don't every wanna be that person who buys an animal without knowing anything and then wonder why it died when it would be obvious that it was the owner. Still have my sav since he was a few inches long and he is a year and two months and at around three feet


----------



## chelvis (Jun 10, 2012)

Growth rate! No one warned me that my little 6" baby would be nearly three feet in a year! I did not take a lot of pics of him growing up so keep that in mind. I also was not prepared for how attached I would get. Bosco has been a buddy now for 6 years and has appeared in three Christmas cards now. A tegu is what you make it.

Do not underestimate their intelligence! Many tegus get lose due to escaping their cages. They also can figure out what you want if you are willing to work with them. 

Diet is very important. Keep the diet varied but listen to your tegu. Some tegu's love turkey some chicken, some mice as long as you keep mixed up and keep the fruits and veggies. 

All tegus are different is very important to remember. I have three; Bosco who was calm from day one and has been like a third dog, Kiska who is more like a cat she wants attention when she wants it not when I give it and Sport is still coming into her own. Take time to get to know your tegu, it will be easier to play to their strengths. 

Bigger is better when it comes to cages. I have a small cage at the moment but I let the free roam the reptile room when I am home. There is no cage too big for a tegu.


----------



## Beastraiser626 (Jun 10, 2012)

chelvis said:


> Growth rate! No one warned me that my little 6" baby would be nearly three feet in a year! I did not take a lot of pics of him growing up so keep that in mind. I also was not prepared for how attached I would get. Bosco has been a buddy now for 6 years and has appeared in three Christmas cards now. A tegu is what you make it.
> 
> Do not underestimate their intelligence! Many tegus get lose due to escaping their cages. They also can figure out what you want if you are willing to work with them.
> 
> ...


All that is what I am hoping for. I love raising any animal from a baby and knowing all their little likes and dislikes. Very informative. I hope mine will turn out as calm as other peoples.I am ask excited to get one.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with everything everyone has said. As mentioned remeber your tegu is an individual. It will not like or dislike the same things as other tegus. Most tegus love rodents but my female just isn't crazy about them. I have learned her favorite food are eggs. She could refuse every type of food but never eggs. They have MASSIVE appetites and will down food fast. I have gotten used to it so it sin't much of a surprise anymore but when I first got my tegu I was shocked at how much they could eat.

Like mentioned, they do grow very fast I think a lot of newbies kinda overlook that. They literally get 3ft in a year so start thier permanent home as soon as you can. Also like mentioned they are very smart and strong. When I had my little girl in my 40B I had to get creative so she would not escape once she got large. Also my tegu learned how to get in and out of her enclosure all on her own. Mind you the entrance to the enclosure is like 2ft off the ground and can't really be seen from the floor but I guess she remembered where the entrance was. 

They are truly truly the most rewarding animal I have ever kept. I am very much attached to my little girl.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 12, 2012)

One thing I would say is be careful about "jumping on the bandwagon". Do your own research and see if it matches with any current trend. Question everything


----------



## KSTAR (Jun 15, 2012)

everyone here pretty much said great things and told you alot that will help but on a side note theyre awesome and great to raise and have in your life


----------



## Askew (Jun 21, 2012)

all nice discussion. But I've an issue with of mine. Sorry if posted in a wrong section. 
Actually, I've a tegu lizards, 2 German Shepherds and one Siberian husky. I want to see
them together but tagu is quite allergic from dogs. :/
What the hell. I can't take him outside coz smart boys tease him.


----------



## Askew (Jun 23, 2012)

Askew said:


> all nice discussion. But I've an issue with of mine. Sorry if posted in a wrong section.
> Actually, I've a tegu lizards, 2 German Shepherds and one Siberian husky. I want to see
> them together but tagu is quite allergic from dogs. :/
> What the hell. I can't take him outside coz smart boys tease him.



pomeranian diet


----------

